# lasik eye surgery



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi, there is a deal on right now for the above at atlanta vision in dubai, al wasl.

has anyone ever been to this place and can advise, obviously want some comfort as its a critical thing.
i had it done 10 years ago and was very smooth, but obviously somewhere else.

any advice most appreciated

thanks


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

stevieboy1980 said:


> hi, there is a deal on right now for the above at atlanta vision in dubai, al wasl.
> 
> has anyone ever been to this place and can advise, obviously want some comfort as its a critical thing.
> i had it done 10 years ago and was very smooth, but obviously somewhere else.
> ...


Why do you need to get another lasik done when you already had one? Does it wear off???!?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

It wears off after 10-20 years so needs redoing

everyone I've known who have had this done in Dubai regretted it, even those who splashed out and went to Moorfields. No existent after care is the constant message I hear. 2 mates had to fly home to resolve issues after suffering lots of pain. 

Best to head home IMO. 

I'm not having it done myself until an eye consultant I rate has it done himself/herself....


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Jim for the feedback. I was contemplating Lasik as well but I guess It is better do at your home place at a reputed hospital.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had the procedure done 12 years ago (well something around that time frame).

It is not recommended that you undergo a new one because the procedure turns your eyes more sensible to glaucoma for example.

I had developed an infection couple of years ago and the doctor explained to me that this kind of surgery has its toll. The eye really become more susceptible.

There is another thing: As you age you will develop farsightedness vision (i.e. you will tend to see better at long distance) this will offset your myopia. See below my history: (I dont have the numbers for astigmatism)

1) Lasik done 0
2) slowly, slowly -0.5 to- 0.5 increased and my myopia reached -1.75
3) in 2011 I started developing hyperobia which is offsetting my myopia. It went down to -1.0 and it will go further down and fully offset.

Unless you have another serious condition that would warrant the procedure like your myopia is pretty high there is no point in doing it.

There is another thing. They recently found out another layer of tissue in the eyes that was unknown until now. All the procedures were designed taking into account the known layers and guess what the other layer is important too so changes in the procedure are coming.

If you really want to do it, I suggest that you wait.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> It wears off after 10-20 years so needs redoing.


I think you will find that after 10-20 years, then long sightedness which is a weakness in the muscles becomes the principal issue. Its not that the shortsightedness correction 'wears off' but that age just gets the better of you as it does for all of us.

Both of my eyes were done 16-17 years ago - one Lasik, one PRK about 18 months apart. I was in the first group of Lasik patients when BUPA did some trials. I still have to have glasses for reading the computer like now, but the terrible effects of shortsightedness have never reappeared. I would say to anyone in the Uk to have it done if you are more than about a -3 without hesitation as the huge difference it makes across those 20 years is more than worth any subsequent hassle.

Those who have close to perfect eyesight really don't know what its like to have a serious shortsightedness problem - i was -5 and -8 so basically blind without my glasses.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

stevieboy1980 said:


> i had it done 10 years ago and was very smooth, but obviously somewhere else.


Do you mean you need to have an enhancement/touch up done again? It is possible, but the surgeon would know best once they evaluate the integrity of your corneas and which procedure is most appropriate. 



> It wears off after 10-20 years so needs redoing
> 
> everyone I've known who have had this done in Dubai regretted it, even those who splashed out and went to Moorfields. No existent after care is the constant message I hear. 2 mates had to fly home to resolve issues after suffering lots of pain.
> 
> ...


As twowheelsgood pointed out, the procedures don't necessarily "wear off". Just like the rest of our organs, the eyes will change over time mainly due to age and medical health. A change in your eyesight over time is more likely if you have a high prescription to begin with prior to surgery. The three main factors that contribute to the "errors" of your eyesight is the shape of the eyeballs, shape of the corneas and the muscles that control the internal focusing lens. 

The surgeon at the eye center that stevieboy mentioned flies in from Atlanta, GA once or twice a month, I was told he had LASIK done on himself. 



> It is not recommended that you undergo a new one because the procedure turns your eyes more sensible to glaucoma for example.
> 
> I had developed an infection couple of years ago and the doctor explained to me that this kind of surgery has its toll. The eye really become more susceptible.


This is rather misleading as LASIK does not make one susceptible to Glaucoma. In the more "traditional" method, the few seconds spike in intraocular pressure from the "suction" for the "blade" does not cause damage and Glaucoma generally is hereditary, however, the person interested in LASIK should inform the surgeon of such family history. Nowadays, there are more advanced techniques such as Intralase that do not require suction to create the corneal flap for correcting your vision. However, having said that, it is important to inform your eye care physician if you had undergone LASIK and have family history of glaucoma as more tests need to be carried out if you are suspected of having glaucoma as the thinner corneas might skew the reading while taking eye pressure.

What you had developed was presbyopia which happens to all of us after age 40 (but unlucky few will experience in their 30s). As you said, they may be an "offset", but it is actually entirely different mechanism. This is due to the hardening of your internal focusing lens as well as the weakness in the muscles that control this lens. On the flip side, your myopia could have worsen if you had let's say diabetes as this would cause a shift in the myopia direction.

At times we forget that our eyes are one of the most complex and sophisticated organs, so anything that could happen to your body may have a direct or indirect effect on your eyes' health. 

The pointer I can give you Stevieboy is to know what type of laser machine the clinic uses, and the experience of surgeon (number of cases performed to date and success rate), and you can simply ask for the resume of the surgeon. There are no surgeries without risks, so doing your homework and know what you are getting into (general and possible side effects that are case dependent) is half the battle, the rest is luck 

Good luck! 
:cheer2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

earthworm88 said:


> This is rather misleading as LASIK does not make one susceptible to Glaucoma.


 Eye pressure tests reveal usually a change after Lasik surgery.



earthworm88 said:


> What you had developed was presbyopia


Your definition is correct Hyperopia is commonly known as being farsighted, but proper definition of hyperopia entails indeed a different issue like a defect in the eye ball or else. Presbyopia is the right term in my case as you explained.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Eye pressure tests reveal usually a change after Lasik surgery.
> QUOTE]
> 
> :nod: Yes, you are correct in a way.
> ...


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, I came into this forum to give my opinion, but it seems we already have some very knowledgeable people in this thread.

I had my eyes lasik'd in Dubai about 3 years ago as I has astigmatism. The doc said my eyes would naturally deteriorate due to old age etc. and I would only require traditional "reading" glasses, or magnifying glasses I suppose.

He is a great doctor, and had very good follow up service.
Eye doctor Dr. Meyer in Dubai
Dr Bertram Meyer in Dubai Healthcare City

"Dr. Meyer trains laser surgeons in Germany on behalf of the Commission for Refractive Surgery (KRC)"


----------

